# JAS ROUE Halifax NS Soda Bottle



## KO3AK (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello there,

 I found this bottle, in all places, under a tree root when I was building a small rock wall in the backyard of a former residence. I have been able to find some information on the internet but I haven't been able to find similar bottles or determine the date of this one.

 I have seen some James Roue soda bottles but they were more detailed in the ornamentation on the bottle.

 Any information would be greatly appreciated.

 Cheers,

 KO3AK


----------



## Leasacks (Oct 18, 2011)

Jas is short for James.  I can only find James Roue ginger beer bottles online but they are stoneware bottles.


----------



## Bixel (Oct 19, 2011)

I have seen that bottle from Halifax before, but as far as rariety and value, I am at a loss.

 I could find out though if you wanted, I just have to send an email or two to people who know Eastern Canadian bottles.


----------



## KO3AK (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for looking Lea.

 Kyle, any information you can dig up would be appreciated.

 Cheers,

 KO3AK


----------



## |MDB| (Oct 19, 2011)

The RouÃ© (Roue) family were well-known locally for having produced the man who designed the world famous Bluenose schooner, William James RouÃ©. RouÃ© bottles are fairly common here in Nova Scotia, although yours is somewhat older. The varieties include stoneware, clear glass (many different sizes and styles of labeling), and colored glass bottles. Some of the type you possess had the words JAS ROUE running from top to bottom and some had the words running from bottom to top. I have examples of both. I took a photo of some of the RouÃ©s in my livingroom to give an idea of sizes and colors used.


----------



## |MDB| (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry, I meant to show a greater variety of assorted RouÃ© label styles and bottle types and sizes in use during the period the company was in business. Here's another image. Yours is front and center.


----------



## KO3AK (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pics MDB.

 Very nice collection. How did you build up your collection?

 Any idea of what time period our soda bottles are from?


----------



## |MDB| (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello, KO3AK. I dug all of my bottles mainly here in Halifax and having never bought or sold a bottle, I can't give a bang-on estimate of its value but I would estimate yours is worth about 20 to 25 dollars. I dug one like yours about 2 weeks ago at the site of the demolition of the old Queen Elizabeth high school in Halifax which, in the past, had been a dumpsite.


----------

